# Auto 5 if no rating in 24 hours



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

I think drivers should get a 5 star rating automatically if rider does not rate in 24 hours.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think drivers should get a 5 star rating automatically if rider does not rate in 24 hours.


meanwhile back at reality lol


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

* LYFT is that you? They think so too?*


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

5☆OG said:


> meanwhile back at reality lol


Exactly



Guyinarehat said:


> * LYFT is that you? They think so yoo?*


Give credit where credit is due.



Jimmy44 said:


> I think drivers should get a 5 star rating automatically if rider does not rate in 24 hours.


Known fact that people who love ride only leave feedback 1/3 of time. People angry 100% of time.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Why Lyft ratings are better than Uber........... system still sucks though, but at least on Lyft if I get a 1* no biggie it will roll off in a month or so. Uber, takes about 9 months for me to have a rating slide off. If Uber doesn't want to do that to be different from Lyft they could do Last 500 Ratings and/or last 3 Months are calculated. That gives drivers that deserve their low ratings, but recognize and try to make changes to their driving, have hope that they can improve their rating with 3 months of that changed behavior.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Why Lyft ratings are better than Uber........... system still sucks though, but at least on Lyft if I get a 1* no biggie it will roll off in a month or so. Uber, takes about 9 months for me to have a rating slide off. If Uber doesn't want to do that to be different from Lyft they could do Last 500 Ratings and/or last 3 Months are calculated. That gives drivers that deserve their low ratings, but recognize and try to make changes to their driving, have hope that they can improve their rating with 3 months of that changed behavior.


My estimation 1500 rides to replace a 1 with a 5.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> My estimation 1500 rides to replace a 1 with a 5.


Seems right.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

DriverMark said:


> Seems right.


And in between your basically replacing 5s with 5s that's why nothing changes for weeks.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jimmy44 said:


> I think drivers should get a 5 star rating automatically if rider does not rate in 24 hours.


Given the contempt these companies have for their drivers, if they were to adopt your idea, they'd in all likelihood move the goalposts back.

Default 5-stars would cause an increase in driver ratings, and both companies would respond by raising the minimum rating required to keep this job.

That's how these shithead companies roll.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Given the contempt these companies these companies have for their drivers, if they were to adopt your idea, they'd in all likelihood move the goalposts back.
> 
> Default 5-stars would cause an increase in driver ratings, and both companies would respond by raising the minimum rating required to keep this job.
> 
> That's how these shithead companies roll.


I agree.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

.......and if pax rates less than 5 they are forced to enter a reason; no multiple choice canned answers either! While we are wishing.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> .......and if pax rates less than 5 they are forced to enter a reason; no multiple choice canned answers either! While we are wishing.


I second that


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

It's amazing how many people actually rate you... And TIP you when you remind them to use the rating option .... Maybe you should try it before assuming no one rates or tips....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> when you remind them to use the rating option


yeah, I still haven't started 'asking' pax to rate me. I'm close, tho. I'm too afraid they will see it as a tip request since that is the 2nd screen. Around 35% of my rides don't bother to rate. I'm sure because they want to avoid the tip screen itself. <sigh> Decisions, decisions.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

This policy would just incentivize drivers killing their passengers after the ride to preserve their ratings.

(joking, I will accept moderation if necessary)


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I still haven't started 'asking' pax to rate me. I'm close, tho. I'm too afraid they will see it as a tip request since that is the 2nd screen. Around 35% of my rides don't bother to rate. I'm sure because they want to avoid the tip screen itself. <sigh> Decisions, decisions.


I have thought of that and explain why 5s are so important.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> yeah, I still haven't started 'asking' pax to rate me. I'm close, tho. I'm too afraid they will see it as a tip request since that is the 2nd screen. Around 35% of my rides don't bother to rate. I'm sure because they want to avoid the tip screen itself. <sigh> Decisions, decisions.


Who gives 2 shyts what they think... YOU'LL PROBABLY NEVER SEE THEM AGAIN.... If 1 out of 10 think it's a tip request so be it.... That's 9 potential tips you had a much better chance of getting.. u need to start.... Just before the ride ends... Just say.. hey Id really appreciate your feedback on the app if you get a second .. IT WORKS...


----------



## Lookingaround (May 29, 2016)

That won’t work,

1) because it skews the system. Some customers don’t give sheet about rating even if you give bad service and won’t rate

2) Look at any resturant at tripadvisor, handful of customers rate

3) Get to reality, whatever your rating is that what you deserve plus no extras for being highly rated


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Lookingaround said:


> That won't work,
> 
> 1) because it skews the system. Some customers don't give sheet about rating even if you give bad service and won't rate
> 
> ...


Could not disagree more !



Jimmy44 said:


> I think drivers should get a 5 star rating automatically if rider does not rate in 24 hours.


1. Anyone who is upset at anything Uber will most likely leave you a 1.
2. You can't compare those apps with Uber
3. This one I disagree with most. Your rating is what it is based on Ubers ridiculous rating system. Even tho diamond status does not give a lot it is more then other levels.


----------

